# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ssri's werkten prima...maar nu niet meer???

## claudia1969

Hallo, Na een aantal jaren verschillende ssri's te hebben gebruikt met voldoende resultaat tegen angst en depressie werken de pillen bij mij niet meer. 
Na zo'n 2 maanden lijkt het spontaan zijn werking te verliezen en val ik uiteindelijk weer terug in een depressie. Eerst effexor poop out, toen lexapro poop out, daarna zoloft poop out pfff Nu heb ik 3 maanden geleden seroquel als toevoeging bij de zoloft gekregen om "een nieuwe terugval te voorkomen"maar helaas is ook dit middel, wat aanvankelijk heel goed werkte, uitgewerkt voor mij....Ben opnieuw erg depri en angstig, twijfel overal aan, heb irreele schuldgevoelens, kan geen keuzes meer maken, niet meer helder denken, voel me hopeloos enz. 

In 2003 heb ik voor het eerst zoloft gebruikt en het werkte super nu doet het heeeeelemaal niets meer. Het werkte 5 jaar heel goed. Na rustige afbouw in samenwerking met mijn huisarts heb ik na een aantal maanden een major depression gekregen. Dat was in 2009. En sindsdien lijkt niets meer goed te helpen of slechts voor een paar weken.Voel me erg depri, weet niet meer wat te doen en mijn psych kan me ook niet duidelijk vertellen wat er aan de hand is met mij. Zelf heb ik het idee dat je wel degelijk gewend kunt raken aan ad's en dat de werking op lange termijn ophoud. Of ligt het aan mij en is er iets permanent in mijn hersenen veranderd??
Ik heb van rtms gehoord maar het begrepen dat dat niet vergoed wordt. Heeft iemand ervaring met deze vorm van therapie? Of andere mogelijke vormen van therapie (heb cognitieve gedragstherapie gehad, emdr ivm emotionele verwaarlozing in mijn jeugd, maar wanneer het evenwicht in je hoofd (qua serotonine?) opnieuw zo verstoord is lijkt een normaal denkpatroon niet meer haalbaar)
Kan iemand me raad geven? Dit leven is zo'n drama op deze manier :-((((

Claudia

----------


## sietske763

je zou kunnen overleggen met arts of je een TCA mag proberen, dit zijn de ouderwetsere antidepressiva'
heb ook veel SSRI"S gehad maar die hielpen bij mij niet genoeg.
als je het wilt/mag proberen, moet je prothiaden vragen, dit is degene met de minste bijwerkingen.
(nooit anafrenil gaan slikken want dat is een drama! vlg iedereen die het geslikt heeft)
proth. geeft veel minder bijwerkingen als een ssri,
ben er een paar x mee gestopt, helaas kan ik dus niet zonder, maar na een week weer starten dan ben je weer de oude!!

trouwens....hoeveel seroquel heb je.............heb het zelf ook een tijd geslikt maar wel hogere doseringen, naast mn AD.
sero is nl ook een goede stemmingsregulator en je kan er goed van slapen, mits je de juiste dosis hebt!
succes!

----------


## claudia1969

Van anafranil heb ik wel eens gehoord, dat schijnt nogal belastend voor je hart te zijn. Prothiaden zegt me niets, heb het meteen opgeschreven om eventueel te bespreken met mijn psych! 
Wat betreft de seroquel: ik begon in de zomer met 50 mg naast de zoloft (100 mg) maar al snel bleek dat er meer nodig wa. Nadat ik 150 xr seroquel kreeg ging het snel stukken beter! In oktober kreeg ik toen weer een mindere periode, seroquel opgehoogd naar 200 mg, toen trok het weer bij zeg maar. 
En een aantal weken geleden heb ik van mijn psych 50 mg extra gekregen om goed te slapen, dus heb ik nu 200 xr mg en 50 mg seroquel naast de zoloft. 

Word er wel moe van en kan 's ochtends niet echt op tijd mijn bed uit ;-)
Ik werk parttime en vindt dat nu de seroquel verhoogd is wel vermoeiend.

Inmiddels heb ik een afspraak bij brainmed, in februari krijg ik een eeg in de hoop daarmee te kunnen bepalen welke medicatie (aan de hand van hersenactiviteit) voor mij het beste zou werken. Voorwaarde is wel dat ik dan de zoloft heb afgebouwd (want het gebruik daarvan zou een vertekend beeld geven) en dat is dus het plan voor deze maand. Ik hoop dat de seroquel me er door heen kan slepen zeg maar. Ik probeer het van dag tot dag te bekijken. Mijn grootste probleem nu is niet zozeer mijn somberheid maar vooral mijn twijfelzucht, laag zelfbeeld, constante angst niet goed te zijn voor mijn zoontje enz (laatste probleem hangt samen met mijn jeugd, heb middels emdr geprobeerd hier mee om te kunnen gaan maar hoe meer ik er mee bezig ben hoe meer het me slecht laat voelen.) Van "verwerking"is geen sprake, heb het gevoel daar steeds op vast te blijven lopen. Mijn negatief zelfbeeld heeft ook in mijn jeugd zijn oorsprong en als het in het hier en nu niet goed met me gaat steekt dat ook als eerste de kop op. Net als de irreele schulgevoelens naar mijn zoon toe, ben bang dat hij zich net zo rot gaat voelen als ik vroeger en probeer dat dwangmatig te voorkomen pfffff

Inmiddels weet ik oa door cognitieve gedragstherapie waar mijn problemen zo'n beetje vandaan komen maar dat inzicht helpt niet om te boel in mijn hoofd te stoppen. Daarvoor heb ik echt hulp nodig van een anti depressivum...

----------


## Ilse34

Succes Claudia!!
hou ons op de hoogte.
en niet te streng zijn voor jezelf.

----------


## Ilse34

hoe gaat het met jou Claudia?
ik heb het gevoel dat mijn lexapro ook niet meer optimaal werkt.
deze morgen was ik erg angstig er was ook wel aanleiding voor maar de reactie was overdreven.
woensdag naar de HA maar die kent er naar mijn gevoel niets van. 
verhogen nog eens een andere proberen?
pffffrrrrtttttt 
ben nog aan t werken dus ik functioneer nog maar t zou wel een heel pak beter kunnen.
VERMOEIEND

----------


## claudia1969

Hoi Ilse en andere lezers,
Inmiddels ben ik bezig met een switch van zoloft naar wellbutrin. De afgelopen weken ging het zo snel en zo veel slechter, dat er tijdens de vakantie van mijn eigen psych door een vervanger is besloten om toch een ander middel te proberen. Weliswaar op mijn aandringen! In eerste instantie wilde men de zoloft verder ophogen maar ik had daar totaal geen vertrouwen meer in. (Het voelde nl voor mij precies zo als toen ik de lexapro zo'n 3 maanden slikte en het ook steeds minder goed ging, toen werd ik ook steeds maar opgehoogd maar de depressie zette in alle hevigheid door, eer dat ik toen van de hoogste dosering was afgebouwd en naar een ander middel kon gaan was mijn leven een emotionele rollercoaster geworden..!!) 
En verder was het sowieso de bedoeling dat ik de zoloft ging afbouwen ivm het geplande onderzoek bij brainmed.Alhoewel ik op dit moment niet goed weet wat ik daar nu mee aan moet. Het blijkt nl dat voor de wellbutrin zo'n beetje hetzelfde geld als voor de zoloft, eerst zo'n 5 tot 6 dagen medicijnvrij zijn voor de rEEG anders is de uitslag niet betrouwbaar. 
Op dit moment is het vooral van belang dat ik mijn stabiliteit terugvind. 
Vanmiddag heb ik een afspraak met mijn eigen psych, die inmiddels terug van vakantie is en ik ben benieuwd wat hij gaat zeggen. De wellbutrin slik ik vandaag precies een week, nog steeds met de seroquel 250 daarnaast. 
Zou best kunnen dat hij de wellbutrin ophoogd en wie weet is de Seroquel wel geen goede combi. 

Ilse het is moeilijk om advies te geven of je misschien moet ophogen of overstappen naar een ander middel.Wat jij zegt over overdreven reageren op situaties lijkt me inderdaad een teken van een verstoord evenwicht. Het kan aan allerlei factoren liggen, hormoonschommelingen door menstruatie, oververmoeidheid. Maar het kan idd ook zijn dat de werking vd lexapro afneemt. Ook al wordt altijd beweerd dat ssri's niet "verslavend" zijn,dat je er niet gewend aan kan raken etc. inmiddels weet ik beter hoor. (En als ik mijn psych vraag om een verklaring van die "poop out" dan weet ie het niet. Hij zegt dat er misschien een versnelde afbraak in de hersenen is. Maar ja wat moet je daarmee, hoe kan je dat dan tegengaan  :Confused: ....)Hoe lang heb je nu de lexapro? Ik zou het echt gewoon goed in de gaten houden en voor jezelf desnoods een dagboek bijhouden over hoe je je voelt qua stemming, concentratievermogen (dat holde bij mij nl snel achteruit toen ik begon terug te vallen) gespannenheid, emotionele labiliteit. 

Sterkte en laat weten hoe het verder gaat!

----------


## sietske763

hallo claudia,
had jij ook bijwerkingen na het starten met wellbutrin,
zo ja,,,,,,,,,,welke
alvast bedankt.

----------


## claudia1969

ben inmiddels gedesillusioneerd thuis... mijn dokter meldde dat hij me een half uurtje voor de afspraak had proberen te bellen om de afspraak te cancellen, hij moest nl naar een bespreking (onze afspraak hadden we zo'n 3 maanden geleden gemaakt) Hij had precies 10 minuutjes voor me... waarvan hij er 9 nodig had om uit te vogelen wat er ook weer in mijn dossier stond (as usual) ben dr heeeelemaal klaar mee. :-(((((

----------


## claudia1969

> hallo claudia,
> had jij ook bijwerkingen na het starten met wellbutrin,
> zo ja,,,,,,,,,,welke
> alvast bedankt.


Hoi Sietske ik had de eerste paar dagen wat last van misselijkheid en onregelmatige hartslag maar dat heeft maar 3 dagen geduurd daarna niets meer. Ben jij nu ook gestart met Wellbutrin? Sorry als je dat eerder al had vermeld ben nogal slecht in het denken nu. Had vanochtend een afspraak met mijn psych en zoals ik hier boven hen gepost was dat 1 grote deceptie. Ik snap dat je overal maar een nummer bent maar ik ben nu echt klaar met de laksigheid en miscommunicatie van de GGZ. Heb me net meteen aangemeld bij een vrijgevestigde praktijk bij mij in de buurt maar moet nu eerst een verwijzing zien te krijgen van mijn huisarts.

----------


## Ilse34

Hallo Claudia!

Ik ken dat gevoel. Ik had net hetzelfde voor bij de psychiater waar ik ging.
ben er maar 2 keer geweest.
heb zo ook 3 verschillende psychologen gehad.
Ik ben ondertussen al 2 dagen een halfje meer aan t nemen maar voel me hier zo onwerkelijk door... en zo functioneer ik ook niet goed. Zal wel overgaan maar ik doe veel telefoons op t werk en die lijken allemaal zo vreemd op deze moment. Kan ook niet goed op men woorden komen enzo  :Smile:  hmzzz!!
Morgen maar terug de gewoonlijke dosis innemen.
STraks wel een afspraak bij de huisarts maar pff heb zelfs geen zin om het tegen hem uit te leggen.

----------

